# Gold Coast KFT Congrats Scott and Tracey



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great turnout again for kft round 3 held in the same area as ABT.

as usual everyone super friendly and a beautiful day.

personally little bream and little flatties. my plam was to go to some banks north of wavebreak island where id caught bream before . unfortunately there was a yacht race on which was really fascinating
















beautiful yachts and on any other day i would have really enjoyed the race . quite off putting because everytime they hit their winches, the zzzzz made ne think i had a stonker on. 
but alas only tiddlers for me
















so back for the weigh in and caught up with tracey (sidetrak) and scott(clarkey i think , i just call him scott).

now these 2 are real legends because only 9 people out of 45 caught a fish ,and tracey had 2 and scott had 3.not only that they are 2 of the quietest and most unassuming people ive met and im stoked they both went away with lots and lots of goodies including rods, sunnies, lures, tackle etc

scott came second , tracey fourth.

both locals and hopefully they will post here and tell you how they did it. i sure learnt a lot listening to peoples tales,


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

also learnt that tracey was the champion fisherwoman at last years flattie classic.

so great to see those 2 do so well.

oh and you know you always have that niggley feeling you left something behind, (and you just cant work out what)
forgot my drink bottle, so man i was nearly drinking seawater(or gulp juice) by the time i got back

cheers pete


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

good report....bad luck , but by the sound of it - once again the bream were scarce hey...isn't a bugger that any other day of the week , when alot less people are fishing - the bream seem to be out and playing...i'm betting next comp - if any - that places will fill quickly though , with alot of people seeing and hearing how much fun they are...its just a social day that you throw a few $$$ at and in the end might walk away with alot more in knowledge , friendship and gear..!!...myself included ;-)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

rob316 said:


> good report....bad luck , but by the sound of it - once again the bream were scarce hey...isn't a bugger that any other day of the week , when alot less people are fishing - the bream seem to be out and playing...*i'm betting next comp - if any - that places will fill quickly though *, with alot of people seeing and hearing how much fun they are...its just a social day that you throw a few $$$ at and in the end might walk away with alot more in knowledge , friendship and gear..!!...myself included ;-)


I bet they would get even more attending if both kayak comps didn't compete against each other on the same day. I know that I would like to have a try at both the ABT and KFT (if work doesn't get in the way like it did this weekend of course) but when they are scheduled for the same day at the same time how can you do both? There was nearly 90 kayak fishers on the Gold Coast on the weekend (granted some of them travelled specifically for the ABT) split between 2 comps, wouldn't it be better to have them on differing weekends and get mabye 70 or 80 to each instead of 40 to each?

Well done to all who attended these events, they are a hoot and I hope to see them continue next year. Sounds like a tough weekend on the water for everyone, at least the conditions were nice.

Kev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc3HcxwAACrXgAAQQIcjqR0AP+/foDAA+oRFP1PVNMmptGmo0w0aCNBg00aaYTEyYCBpg1T9NIk8TQmp4p6m1NPUwnqQBGnKbbh108pIjt33Syl+ejHxxdKNpMFlmlTBhPcVwYo9KU1Z63JQjRrl4q/X+GcTm2MpHyEInOR5lrFwvvTsE+2turamFjn6LMd2mFxDekCB7uLBuVU3w8r3g02MGi2H6RzjgMACJH+YAXmpfC61TgGq0J9NB4q8s5jlMWIdPY4JujGIcmgVtlMrlEmj9XmRjnJCZo2yqJfKxtx9OKmAJba9KI6u8XdhYC1EkTUt1l7IQhm+t7EIRA0OERd/F3JFOFCQzcdzHA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

BIGKEV said:


> wouldn't it be better to have them on differing weekends and get mabye 70 or 80 to each instead of 40 to each?


Yep you WOULD think so.... not sure whether the event organisers are out to try and compete against each other, and 'purposely' put their events on the same days to try and sabotage the other one,,,, but that's exactly how it appears. :?

I'm sure there'd be LOTS of guys willing to support both in these early days.....also, it would be great if and when these events could be more frequent, and available to more of the country (Melbourne, Sydney, Regional areas)..but as these are early days its understandable that the organisers are taking it slowly..

End of rant. 8)


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Sadly, it happens.

Congrats to those that landed legal fish - Looks like there should be a few other categories for the people landing decent fish other than Breambo's :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

the kft dates were out well before the hobie ABT dates were made public. The ABT was critisised for this on other websites, but the reason they gave for placing dates at the same time was that there was no room left on the abt calender. We will have to wait and see how it pans out on the next series.

Looking at the abt calender, I am happy to give hobie and abt the benifit of the doubt. If it happened again, then I would be left to believe it is a malicous act.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

kraley said:


> Hi everyone - let's get this thread back to congratulating the participants - we will be putting up a thread for constructive feedback for both organisers after next weekend when the ABT stuff finishes - with the massive amounts of kayakers from AKFF that participated in both events I am sure that we'll have plenty of feedback for both tournaments.


Here-here...
Smeg


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Actually, the original rules of the KFT precluded many of the competitors who turned up at the ABT, because they didn't want to remove their mirage drives and modify their kayaks..... Sure the rule was eventually changed, but long after the ABT 2009 , (which had no such discriminating rules) was well and truly, established.

I personally couldn't see the ABT clashing with the KFT for very many people, because many of the keen kayak fishos whom I spoke to, or read about, weren't even allowed to do the kft ....and there was a cap on KFT entries, which we probably all expected, would easily be met.

Due to sponsor obligations, the whole ABT shebang this year, needed to be fitted in before Forster, so there weren't many weekends to choose from, especially when you try to choose suitable tides.

The two competitions were quite different.
The ABT was held in two states, four different venues, in quite a short timeline (although it was a long time in the
planning process. The KFT was staged at the same venue each time. 
Yakfishermen and women had a choice of two quite different formats.

I'd say that both organisers would like to do things a little differently next year.

James, neither the KFT or ABT are club weekend competitions. They are both professionally run and partially, or fully commercially supported. At the end of the day, those that put up the bucks/prizes have the final say&#8230;..and as I'm sure you understand ;-) , they have their own agendas which are commercially motivated. That is how it is. Lets not use the word "malicious".

It seems that the Kayak fishing carnival at the Gold Coast was successful on both counts.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

hope things change for next season....it does deserve a separate post.

Congrats to Scott and Tracey on a tough days fishing.

Crossed a couple of folks on the water, were all doing it tough.
I did see a swanky camera boat following the KFT anglers. Is there a DVD being made ? any footage available online ?

great to see so many yakkers out there


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Congrats to Scott and Tracey.
I just wish I could have made it to the GC for any of the events. Sadly the calendar conflicts with everything I am doing at the moment. Next year perhaps I will be able.

Missing the fishing.

Cheers all,
Pam


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd actually LOVE to see some more reports/feedback from competitors in this event. However so far only one particiapnt (Grinner) has actually posted up any comments/photos.

So who else attended/participated??? C'mon - we want the goss!


----------



## flickchick (Dec 12, 2008)

Davey G said:


> I'd actually LOVE to see some more reports/feedback from competitors in this event. However so far only one particiapnt (Grinner) has actually posted up any comments/photos.
> 
> So who else attended/participated??? C'mon - we want the goss!


Tracey spenmt an hour report last night only for the computer to time out and it wiped the lot, I know she is keen to share the experience and will try again


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeMNFK0AACDfgAAQcIWAAhBgFAo/7//gMADWtoimxTQYI0aANAARTyYg0p6TQNMjIempoGmpoRkjJ6J5QMhtRppe8gqUF/AYdpCDtSx215wQbCT7V3ZTVlecjW0NsWSZ4Rhms3oaMvo7pAO1KVxBZb6Evga2JNbAPtzsRTVgSLITlobknMLyo/JZeGuEYwfxwnvh3jRXRqLANxg4fKNqzYZRFYvNBAKTA4OBiJQVBrQjYlqmQ+J+OvS8njYT4iTVdle9Gi6FMJWCsUfBEiWLtnuFGG/JTaDg5AgX4u5IpwoSHGGilaA=


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Well done to the winners!!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

sitting at home saturday night wishing i had of entered the kft comp the missus said why not get down there early see if you can still get in
why not i thought, so out i went to load up ute choose couple favorite bream lures ready for the morn
arrived early the lads said no worries and now all that was left was to find some bream
it was a great sight see all the other yakkers getting ready and having a laugh
horn blows and its game on
tide was on the last of the run out so i cruised the weed beads to see what was hiding out
after my third flattie i m thinking if only it was a flat head comp
having a chat to a few others and it seems the bream just dont want to play
the tide had changed so i paddled for the yabbie banks to wait for water to start flowing over
throwing my shllow crank 38 up into about 6 inchs of water winding slowly back with current and im onto my first bream
in about 35 minutes i had 6 fish 3 keepers then they were gone
moving around a bit had a few fish having a look but no hook
when i got back to the comp area i was surprised to hear not a lot of legal bream were caught
met grinner,sidetrack and flickchick[hi ladies and pete it was nice to meet you]
it was unbeleavible everyone gets a prize
i end up coming 2nd to my suprise
all in all great day
View attachment 3


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

well done mate
worth the effort after all!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay scott,
congrats again mate. your stategy with those little atomics sure was a wimmer.
wifes got to be happy with the loot , thats got to be sunday double time rates.
your right about the flatties, they were thicker than the bream and not as cunning.

i see shane said they might run a kft flathead event. sounds great.
i just watched my tape of saturdays creek to coast and that shane e? forgotten his second name was fishing with gary howard in the pine river in that little purple boat they were buzzing around in.

anyway mate if your heading out the seaway one weekend send us a message and ill come along as your official photographer

congrats again
pete


----------



## flickchick (Dec 12, 2008)

Hello back to you clarkey it was great to meet both you and Grinner, we will have to do a Sunday morning fish sometime. Congrats on the second, it wasa good day. Just ashame for me that I have been crook and couldn't get onto the water this time.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

i ll be up for a sunday fish anytime just drop me a pm


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

Grinner - you look nothing like your avatar. I can't believe you went all that way without H20. :shock: Is that why you had your bow hatch open in the 1st pic? Were you hoping to catch some rainwater? :lol:

Here is the run down for my day.

After missing the 2nd round I was super keen to get on the water for the final comp day - so much so that I nearly jumped the hooter! Thanks to Christine for the whistle, so I could circle back to join the group. My bad.  A last minute change of plans took me to the Southport Marina and surrounds. I had originally planed to fish the sandy bays in Paradise Waters, but an early sighting of an ABT competitor made me suspicious of big crowds, so north it was. 
I began with a lightly weighted gulp 2"shrimp (1/60 hidden jighead) skipped along the surface to imitate a fleeing prawn around rock walls and jetties. As usual, this produced lots of bumps and a few strikes, but no solid hookups. After getting "sidetracked" for a while in a few deadends, I decided it was time to navigate my way out and on to spot X, where I picked up my first fish. The fish struck soon after the gulp had landed near the sand, and thankfully ended up in the net. 8) Phew. One for the board.

As the fish sightings became less frequent and the sun rose higher along with the tide, I decided it was time for plan 2, fishing hardbodies over the shallows. This particular bay is littered with gravel/rocky patches, adjacent deep water and is conveniently shaded from the morning sun. I was certain I could get a fish here. With the 1st cast with of the chubby landing close to shore, I commenced the retrieve. Twitch&#8230;pause..twitch..pause&#8230;lure disappearing into the snags! :evil: Grrr! There was no way I was going to lose this lure on the 1st cast, so I free spooled, parked the yak and waded out to the snag. After thinking twice about reaching in with bare hands, a poke with my boot revealed a greedy little cod. 10 minutes later and I finally convinced him to show himself, and reclaimed my lure. With all the fish spooked and valuable fishing time gone, I decided it was best to move on before my frustration presented in other ways. Long casts parallel to pontoons, dipping and diving the chubby around structure tempted many fish to follow, but failed to entice a strike. Time for plan 3.

The next move involved a heavier jighead (1/30 hidden weight) and a 3" power minnow floated deeper in the water column, and a subtle, shaky retrieve back to the yak. This claimed the next bream, not a scoring fish but fun none the less. Not long after this bream was released, the plastic was taken off the bottom by a monster! I raised the rod tip to set the hook but it was all in vein. My little 1000 and 2 pd braid was no match for the likely jack. What a rush! I must return with heavier gear! 
Most cast were placed precisely between gaps in pontoons, or dropped as close to structure as possible and left to slowly sink with the occasional shake. At times the bait was allowed to drift further into structure with aid of the current before any action was imparted on the lure. This too produced follows, but no hookups. On a few occasions when I thought I was clear of the target area and I would wind in quickly to cast again. Surprisingly the lure was chased down by a hoard of big bream, only to flee on sight of the yak. This raises a question regarding the rate of retrieval&#8230; and what it takes to make the cautious fish strike&#8230;? Perhaps my softly softly approach for these wary fish was not the best approach? Any thoughts on this one?

The resident bream at the prawn trawlers were not playing the game, so it was time for my last move for the day, the mighty blade. The first cast sent the blade hurtling into the trees. Note to self&#8230; remove split rings from the strike pro blades before tying the knot! This is the 3rd time I have lost one of these blades on casting :x . With time running I left the sandy areas for "one more cast" at the deeper water, this time with the TT blade. After a good soak, I commenced a slow retrieve and&#8230; Fish On!  Why hadn't I tried this earlier?? If only I had 10 more minutes with the blade&#8230;Oh well, at 12:10pm this was a good fish to finish the day. Despite being disappointed with myself for wasting time in the middle of the day, I was pretty happy with my 2 fish, and learnt a great deal by observing the fish behavior throughout the day.

This is a really well run comp - *Big thanks to the organisers for a job well done*. I can't wait for the next one - social event or competition I will be there! If you are thinking about getting involved - *Do it*! There are some great prizes (thanks to the sponsors) and you will meet some _fantastic people_ and have a ball.

Well there's my speil&#8230; how about some more details from other competitors?
Tracey


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

sidetrak, great write up and obviously you have the touch. thats interesting about the blades, when that guy from ecogear at the end was saying to let it sink to the bottom under a pontoon etc, then wait 30 seconds and give it a tiny twitch , i thought he was having a lend of us. then again, strange things seem to work on fish.
the stinger in the tail set up that is featured in the current taclkle forum is the next thing i want to try with nibllers but i fear it may result in more undersized bream.
i would imagine that as these comps go on the educated larger bream are going to become even harder to entice .
that chap who came third and was talking about the pink surface worms or whatever, did you catch that technique as i really couldnt quite grasp it. loved his description of the bream kissing under the pylons,
anyway off to work , see you on the broadie

i leave that front hatch open as i find it the best place to chuck the reel end of the rod when im untangling, de hooking and photographing fish
cheers pete


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Grinner
I have tried a stinger in the tail of a larger size plastic prawn, specifically the atomic prong. 
For this rig I use a mustad size 2 aberdeen hook, and owner treble size 14. I use a fine guage wire measured to the desired length which I attach to the eye of the treble, and create a loop in the other end. The loop is inserted into the tail of the prong and rests half way up into the plastic. Step 2 involves Inserting the aberdeen hook into the head of the plastic, ensuring that the hook point goes through the wire loop. Anton from the tackle shop in Sporty's Warehouse first showed me how to do this.

This is a great rig as it allows you to fish the prong unweighted and skipped along the surface, or slowly sunk/twitched sub surface. It is heavy enough to cast easily on light gear, and light enough to avoid spooking fish. I think the larger size prong is good as it's visible to fish (if they are there, they will eat it) and possibly deters the smaller fish. I have picked up some good bream with this technique. I haven't tried doing this with the gulp as they are so slippery I think it would be too difficult. I also think that if the fish are of any size, they will hookup on the gulp 2" shrimp. If I am getting lots of bumps on the 2" shrimp and no hookups, I start too wonder if the fish are just tiddlers, and usually move on to another area or new technique.

I think the pink surface worm technique is simply an unwieghted worm tail plastic cast hard against structure, or dragged from the sand onto the surface of the water and slowly retrieved across the surface to imitate a prawn. I too like the atomic plastics, as they are very soft and therefore have a great action. You can get single or double curl tailed grubs for this, or use the prong. I find for the first part of the cast, when the plastic is far from the yak, you get a better result of you keep your rod tip high while you wind - almost keeping the braided part of the line out of the water. Perhaps this results in less spooked fish? This means you have to retreive as soon as the lure lands. This is also a great technique over weedbeds. I use the same technique with the gulps, but they do have the tendency to get tailed  maybe I'll try the stinger after all and see if i start catching tiddlers.

Yes, the kissing bream sounds lovely and oh so romantic..........under the boardwalk...out of the sun....under the board walk..

The open hatch is a great idea for rod storage! I always worry about breaking a rod by letting it rest between the peddles during untangling....

Have a great day 
Tracey


----------



## Flyrot (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Crew,

Firstly thanks to KFT for a great series, well done.

Secondly Pink Grubbing is an addiction. Grinner, my preferred technique is an unweighted keeper hook and an Okiami (pink) coloured Ecogear Grass minnow. If the person behind the counter looks blank when you mention pink grubbing, slowly move away from the counter and go to the next store! It's a technique that has been around for many years and on its day is a good way of getting 5 quick fish in the well, before you change lures for upgrade fishing. It is very expensive as far as missed fish as they don't all hook up but the quality of fish can be better than those caught on hard body surface lures such as Towadis and Tiemco stick baits. An advantage of Grubbing is that you can sink the pink, some days the fish are following but just aren't hitting the surface, with the Grub you can stop the retrieve and let it sink down to the fish.

As Gav Dunne said you can use just about any soft plastic on the surface. Another popular choice is the Squidgy Grub in coral pink.

Sidetrak, you are spot on as far as keeping the rod tip up high. I feel this way you can get away with slightly heavier line as well which is good for casting hard up against the edges of pontoons and jetties. My starting technique is to "wriggle" the grub across the surface just enough to make a wake. If that doesn't work a more agressive "blooping" retrieve may catch their attention.

I hadn't planned to fish this way in the comp as low tide is not the preferred time to do it. Also this time of year is a transition period where the bigger fish tend to start moving out of the canals and look for deep water. But when I heard the fish "kissing" ( Stop giggling you guys!!) I realised the fish were high up in the water so it was pointless fishing deep. It pays to be aware of what's going on around you. By the way the kissing is the sound they make when they take food from the waters edge and inhale a bit of air.

I'm not going to bore people with my "just legals" but I thought I'd include my jack that I took from behind a pontoon. Thankfully I had my "heavy" 3lb outfit and was able to paddle, singlehandedly, away from the pontoon before I commenced winding.

Happy fishing

Angus


----------



## Sidetrak (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for the details Angus  
I've never used the grass minnows on the surface, only curl tail grubs and prawns. They do have a lovely paddle tail and I can see why you like them for this application. I know what i'll be doing this weekend. ;-) 
That's an interesting competition strategy - sounds like you've had some practice at this. Do you have a favorite technique/lure for the upgrade fish?? 
Nice jack by the way 

Tracey


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done to those akffers who had some success some enjoyable reports there.

here is a link to pink grubbin and hope it helps, viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1797


----------

